# "Bark-toberfest"- CANCELLED-



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Well Gang I am planning the next Florida Meet-Up , since we had such a great time in March.I figured with a long lead time we could attract even more attendees ( furry and "not-so-furry")


Bark-toberfest
Sunday October 25th 2009 12 noon- early evening
Emma's Mommy Farm , Summerfield FL

( safe dog fenced area)

I will again ask for covered dishes, we will have a "sandwich /soup/ salad " lunch and "Chili/salad/dessert" dinner


Halloween Costume contest with Prizes. 

More info to follow.






We will definitely have a Halloween Costume contest and a few prizes. If anyone sells Malt/doggie stuff they could put up a small vendor table or pass business cards.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Just want to Bump this thread up.

ALL Florida ( and anyone else) People welcome !

Put it on your calendar

OCT 25 2009

Maltese Meet-Up - 1/2 hr south of Ocala, 1.5 hr north of Tampa and 1.5 hr north of Orlando.......

Halloween Theme.......costume contest..........covered dish lunch and dinner..........

Great fun for the dogs and the Humans......great for socializing......

PM me if you are planning on coming and what you will be bringing.........

Cat Somerville


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Bump


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Just Bumping this Up.......... we are getting close enough to start tightening things up........ get sewing or buying those costumes ! OCT 25 is only several weeks off !


Any suggestions for a Menu ? I though Chili might be a nice "Autumn " touch, Maybe chili, salad, crackers/ Fruit salad for Lunch and Perhaps a Baked Ziti/ Bruschetta/ Green salad/ Halloween Cupcakes for dinner... Oh and chips. salsa, vegies for snacks Food can be prepared in my kitchen. Lunch will be outdoors, dinner indoors.

People can sign up for what they want to bring We had great food at our last FL meet-up in March

Please leave a post if you are coming.......how many people ( guests welcome) any small Malt friendly dogs are welcome. How many dogs and what you will bring.

I will provide the Baked Ziti ( or lasagna if I am really energetic), all of the drinks, Paper products, and ice.

I would like for every person to bring a Doggie gift ( if you have two dogs and want two gifts then bring two gifts).......... we will have a chinese gift exchange. If you give a gift , you get a gift. Maybe we should set a price for the gifts? 

If you have anything to trade just bring it and we can have a trade/exchange/ sell such as outgrown items or things you do not use anymore. Vendors feel free to bring some of your items too. I can set up a table, just add price tags to your things.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I will be there with Frankie & Tanner. Marie, my friend from St. Augustine, will also come along with a friend of hers who has a little Malt. I'll bring chips & a cheese dip, just let me know what you want Marie & her friend to bring and I'll tell 'em. I have a bunch of "store-bought" clothes I'll bring, too. They all have sleeves and Tanner refused to wear them, maybe someone else can use them. Can't wait til the 25th, we had such a good time at the last one...


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I will definately be there, with Breeze for sure. Hope to meet a lot of you there. Can't wait.

Hope everyone is coming this is going to be lots of fun.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Bump


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Bump

Please email or call me to RSVP and plan food Remember Halloween costumes for all dogs- we will be taking photos !

I will provide paper products/ cups/drinks/ice/ baked ziti and some other food.......... we already have 1 dessert, 

we need pot of chili, 2 sandwich rings and a fruit salad, a green salad, chips/ dips

Last time we had 12 dogs and 14 people

We will try to have even more this year !


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

Ooh I would love to come to this!! 
I usually just get on here to read and look at pictures but this would be a fun way to meet some members!! 
Pming you!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just PM'd you Cat. Dixie and I will be there. I'll let you know if hubby will be with us after we get to FL next week. I can't wait.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I plan on attending with Mercedes and my husband


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

As you know, we'll be there. Can't wait.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

So far we have 15 humans and at least 15 dogs have RSVPs 

Please get in touch via PM if you are coming- husbands and guests are welcome as are any small Malt friendly pups.

Please pack lawn chairs and cameras !


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm going to see if i can get off work that day, i hope i can. Sounds like it will be alot of fun.


----------



## Maltymommy (Aug 7, 2008)

Count us in! whooo hooo We had such a great time at the March retreat! Not sure what we'll bring...perhaps I'll wait till the bitter end to see what is needed most...Thanks Cat again for opening your "fun" yard/house to all our furbabies...Briese (Breezy) can't wait to run with Twink!!! 

Maltymommy


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Dear Friends, 

This is the hardest post to write through my tears. I have to cancel the Get-together. On Sunday evening my husband and I went out to a friends party 5:30- 8:30 PM 

We came home and found our littlest Maltese Twinkle dead.

She had a puncture wound in her chest, so we are assuming our 4 year old Sheltie Molly .....either played too rough or had an altercation. We will never know what really happened, They have always gotten along and never had hostilities exhibited. I am distraught. She was that special Malt that lights up the room and made even the somberest person smile. Everyone always fell in love with Twinkle. ( She had just turned 1 yr old Sept 26)

I feel like I am numb. I know I am disappointing alot of people but I am sure you all understand.

We will be re-homing Molly to a new home. She is a great dog but I can not get past what she did, even if it was an accident. She should be with a family/people that will love her.........I will not be able to give her what she needs and I can never trust hewr with Emma or any future Maltese/small dog.

My husband and I could not even work yesterday its been such a shock. We are going through the motions of life but feel like zombies. I can not stop the tears

Again I am sorry for any inconvenience. 

Cat Somerville


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

OMGosh. How incredibly sad. I'm so sorry to read about your baby. Please know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry about your baby. That is such a shock to come home and find what you did. Please know that I am thinking of you and your husband at this extremeky sad time! God Bless!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Rest in peace, little Twinkle. We are praying for you and your family in this time of grieving and healing. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so sorry this just made me cry too  rest in peace little one


----------



## Maltymommy (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Oct 6 2009, 08:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837113


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This is the hardest post to write through my tears. I have to cancel the Get-together. On Sunday evening my husband and I went out to a friends party 5:30- 8:30 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Cat, I am so very sorry this happened. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow sounds like great fun. Wish i could come. I live in Wva and that is a long drive for me and i have daughter is going to have a baby but hope to see the pics when you all have it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh i just seen your post and i posted before i read yours..I am truly so sorry. I know how that feels.. so so sorry. I am also sorry that i posted before i read all of them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: Cat I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine something like that happened but accidents do happen and it's really no ones fault. I hope you can heal and know that the time that Twinkle had with you was wonderful. Please take care of yourself and your husband. We're here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish the best for you and your husband during this sad time.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope you are doing ok. Still sending prayers and special thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you to all of the consoling words for Steve and I. 

I feel like I am still on a roller coaster........a good day a bad day a few good, then a very bad one and another good one. Hopefully time will help heal our hearts.

I am now mourning the loss of Molly too. We found a new home for her with a lovely couple from Ocala that have an Aussie named Sam that is Molly's age. They came for her Sunday afternoon and called last evening to tell me that she seems sad, and low key but she is eating and obedient and they really like her. 
Keep her in your thoughts... we need her to be happy in her new home. I have gotten many responses to the ad I placed so we are ready with Plans B and C if need be.

Thanks again for all the warmth from all of you.

Cat


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am at a loss for the right words, but I often think of you and wish you didn't have this heartache. :grouphug:


----------

